# Motorway topup for large RV's



## 118328 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in Switzerland at present and wish to extend my stay, the problem is I have a large RV and the motorway toll form that I purchased at the border is due to expire, does anyone know if I can purchase a topup online or by any other means apart from returning to the border ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

HERE

which indicates you can pay the extra at your nearest Post Office into the account of the Directorate General of Customs

Roger Hafner, customs expert
Directorate General of Customs, section vehicles and heavy goods vehicle tax
Telephone 031 322 25 00
Email: [email protected]

G


----------



## 118328 (Nov 20, 2008)

Many thanks, appears the PO is my only option, hope they are more on the ball than the PO's in the UK !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PJS said:


> Many thanks, appears the PO is my only option, hope they are more on the ball than the PO's in the UK !!


I'd put money on the Swiss Post Office being efficient. They are known for their postal services and, from bitter experience, the Swiss are very good at soaking up money from people passing through.

Good luck !

G


----------

